# General > Hobbies >  French courses with a native speaker

## cecile

hi 
always thought French is posh, hard and boring? Nae!!!It s not that horrible, honest!
Im a french tutor and if you plan to travel to France want to improve your French in any field or even learn some basics, let me know !
Cecile

----------

